# Trouble with Benelli Super Nova



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Out goose hunting this morning and three diffrent times I had a problem of shooting a round, pump the gun, and CLICK!!! I looked down and the next shell had fallen out the bottom of the gun. Has anyone else had this isssue? Is there a quick fix? The gun is only a month old.

My son also had problems with his 870 express. If he shot three times in a row, the orange breech plug would catch the flipper and jam. Twice had to tear down gun in the feild to fix. Any ideas?


----------



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

I had the same problem with my Nova a few years ago. The shell carriage wasn't dropping all the way down to pick up the shell. For the rest of that year, I fixed the problem by loading the gun and then opening the chamber just enough to make the shell carriage drop down, then reclose the chamber. It seemed to work and the next year I didn't have a problem with it. I did oil the heck out of the shell carriage during the winter though so that could have been what fixed the problem.


----------

